#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγή χρήσης από κατάστημα σε κατοικία

## nickalex

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Η ερώτηση αφορά σε αλλαγή χρήσης από ισόγειο κατάστημα (κατάστημα καθημερινών αναγκών) σε κατοικία... 

Προφανώς για να μετραπεί το ισόγειο κατάστημα σε κατοικία θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει η διαρρύθμιση του λουτρού, να τοποθετηθεί κουζίνα, να δημιουργηθεί υπνοδωμάτιο. 
Επίσης θα πρέπει να αλλάξει και το κούφωμα της προσοψης του καταστήματος γιατί τώρα είναι μία απλή τζαμαρία (χωρίς να αλλάξουν οι διαστάσεις του) 
Επίσης ο ισόγειος χώρος επικοινωνεί εσωτερικά με υπόγεια αποθήκη στην οποία υπάρχει πλάνο να προστεθεί ενα WC. 

Με την προϋπόθεση ότι όλα είναι νόμιμα ή ρυθμισμένα: 

1. Χρειάζεται άδεια αλλαγής χρήσης από τη στιγμή που η αλλαγή δεν έιναι προς το δυσμενέστερο? 
2. Αν χρειάζεται άδεια, (ίσως λόγω της τοποθέτησης κουζίνας ή του WC στο υπόγειο) ποιες είναι οι εργασίες εκτός από τα αρχιτεκτονικά, μελέτη αποχέτευσης, υδραυλικών? Χρειάζεται και πυροπροστασία, ηλεκτρολογικά? (Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν χρειάζεται στατικά...) 
3. Εφόσον η αλλαγή δεν είναι προς το δυσμενέστερο υπολογίζω την αμοιβή μόνο με βάση τον αναλυτικό? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## milt

Πρεπει να ελέγξεις αν επηρεάζεται το διάγραμμα κάλυψης αναφορικά με τις θέσεις στάθμευσεις, δες ΠΔ 111/2004.

εφόσον δεν βγαίνει καμία επιπλέον θέση στάθμευσης δεν απαιτείται αλλαγή χρήσης καθώς για εμένα οι υπόλοιπες εργασίες που περιγράφεις μπορούνε να πάνε είτε με 48η είτε με ΕΕΜΚ ανάλογα την πολεοδομία (το θέμα με το κούφωμα είναι στο όριο καθώς μπορεί να ισχυριστεί η πολεοδομία ότι αλλάζεις την όψη άρα να πας για άδεια,εσωτερικές διασκευές δικτύου κτλ δεν μας απασχολούν αρκεί να μην επηρεάζονται τα κάθετα στοιχεία του κτιρίου)

Ένα κρίσιμο σημείο είναι του πότε είναι η οικοδομή και κατα πόσο μετρούσε η αποθήκη υπόγειο στον συντελεστή δόμησης....και το αν είναι <<νόμιμα ή ρυθμισμένα>> έχει διαφορά η μια περίπτωση από την άλλη στο πως θα προσεγγίσεις το θέμα τελικά

----------

nickalex

----------


## tserpe

Για να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα.* Επαγγελματική στέγη σε κατοικία.*
Περίπτωση που έχω, ακίνητο προ 55, δεν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια, έχει δοθεί βεβαίωση νομιμότητας για το διαμέρισμα ορόφου ως επαγγελματική στεγή. Θέλω να το νοικιάσω ως κατοικία. Δεν αλλάζω τίποτα μέσα ( μηχανολογικά-ύδρευση-ηλεκτρολογικά-χώρους-υπάρχει κουζίνα και μπάνιο).
Πως κάνω την αλλαγή χρήσης; 
Χρειάζομαι άδεια;
Δεν νομίζω ότι αλλάζω κατηγορία σπουδαιότητας κτιρίου, παραμένει Σ2.
Ούτε ενημέρωση μπορώ να κάνω, γιατί είναι προ 55, δεν υπάρχει φάκελλος!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς με τον όρο "επαγγελματική στέγη"; Γραφείο;

Η σεισμική σπουδαιότητα των κατοικιών είναι Σ2, δηλαδή όποια και των γραφείων-καταστημάτων-βιομηχανιών-βιοτεχνιών-εμπορικών αποθηκών-εργαστηρίων.

Τα κινητά φορτία των κατοικιών είναι 2kN/m², δηλαδή ίσα ή μικρότερα από αυτά για τις χρήσεις που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

Οι απαιτούμενες θέσεις στάθμευσης δεν νομίζω να είναι περισσότερες.

Ούτε υπάρχουν δυσμενέστερες διατάξεις για κατοικίες απ' ό,τι για γραφεία. Τουλάχιστον δεν μου έρχεται τώρα κάποια στο μυαλό.

Άρα δεν απαιτείται έκδοση άδειας για την αλλαγή χρήσης.
Δες και *ΕΔΩ*.
Αν δεν υπάρχει φάκελος άδειας για να γίνει ενημέρωση, ρώτα στην αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ τη διαδικασία.

----------


## tserpe

ευχαριστώ Χαρη. Έχω πρόβλημα με την ΔΕΗ για την σύνδεση που μου ζητάει "κατι" ώστε να φανεί κατοικία και όχι γραφείο.

----------


## Xάρης

Ρώτησες την ΥΔΟΜ; Σου απάντησαν;

----------


## tserpe

Όταν επιτελους βρήκα κάποιον να απαντήσει στην ΥΔΟΜ είπαν ότι εφόσον δεν υπάρχει φάκελος, περίμενε για την ηλ.ταυτότητα κτιρίου.
Αλλά αυτό δεν μου λύνει το πρόβλημα με την ηλεκτροδότηση!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Το ότι η χρήση του ορόφου ήταν επαγγελματική στέγη προκύπτει μόνο από τη βεβαίωση νομιμότητας που δόθηκε.
Πότε δόθηκε, από ποιον, με ποιον τρόπο και τι ακριβώς γράφει;

----------


## tserpe

Η βεβαίωση νομιμότητας έγινε πριν 2 μήνες και λέει για γραφείο (επαγγελματική στέγη). Όμως το διαμέρισμα μπορεί χωρίς καμιά μετατροπή να οριστεί-χρησιμοποιηθεί  και ως κατοικία.
Η ΔΕΗ ζητάει, πχ την βεβ. νομιμότητας, για να δώσει ρεύμα. Όμως με τι χρήση; Με χρήση γραφείου που λέει η βεβαίωση;Μαλλον ναι. 
Τώρα όμως που θέλει να νοικιαστεί ως κατοικία, θα πρέπει να βγει νέα βεβ. νομιμοτητας με χρήση κατοικίας που να εξηγεί τους λόγους που δεν χρειάζεται οικ. άδεια για αλλαγή χρήσης;

----------


## Xάρης

Πρόκειται δηλαδή για βεβαίωση του Ν.4495/17. Σωστά;
Προ μόλις δύο μηνών, άρα έληξε η ισχύς της.
Δόθηκε από εσένα;

----------


## tserpe

Ναι, δόθηκε από μένα

----------


## Xάρης

Δώσε νέα βεβαίωση όπου θα αναφέρεις ως χρήση την κατοικία.

----------


## tserpe

Σε αυτό κατέληξα και εγώ. Επειδή είναι κτίσμα του 55 και δεν υπάρχει φάκελλος του, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ενημέρωση, όποτε πάει για ταυτότητα κτιρίου. Και επειδή δεν έχουμε αλλαγή σε δυσμενέστερο δεν χρειάζεται να βγει άδεια αλλαγής χρήσης. Επόμενος βεβ.νομιμοτητας με χρήση κατοικίας (με τις σωστές επεξηγήσεις). Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gremjt

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Είναι ένα 4όροφο βιοτεχνικό κτίριο στο Γκάζι που ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να το μετατρέψει (κλασικά) σε airbnb για εκμετάλλευση. Οι εργασίες που θα γίνουν είναι κατά βάση εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις. Μας καλύπτει απλά μια μικρής κλίμακας για αλλαγή των όψεων, οι οποίες θα υποστούν κάποιες αλλαγές, δεδομένου ότι στα στατικά είναι όλα υπολογισμένα δυσμενέστερα από κατοικία? Μάλλον όχι λόγω Μηχανολογικών ή ΚΕΝΑΚ?  Μηχανολογικά: Υπάρχει ήδη ασανσέρ, αλλά έχουμε ασφαλώς νέα μπάνια και κουζίνες... Θέσεις στάθμευσης? Πώς "τυπικά" θα περάσει τι κτίριο σε χρήση κατοικίας? Συγνώμη για τον βομβαρδισμό ερωτημάτων! Απλά τα θέτω, γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει σε ένα και άλλος σε άλλο ερώτημα. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Την απάντηση την έδωσες μόνος σου.
Απαιτείται οικοδομική άδεια.
Αλλάζουν και στοιχεία του διαγράμματος κάλυψης (θέσεις στάθμευσης) και οι μηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις ως προς τις διελεύσεις τους από άλλου ορόφους.

----------

